# Travelling Alone



## kaneda (Mar 13, 2008)

Have any of you been travelling alone?  How did you find it and where did you go? 

I'm feeling quite fed up with my life at the moment, and I really feel that I need to get out of my environment and do something completely new.  But, I'm worried about travelling by myself.  The vast majority of my mates are all loved up and aren't really up for just packing up and going away for a while. So considering going by myself, but feeling a little bit scared!  So really, looking for stories, about the experience etc


----------



## Willa (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a very lonely person, I love to be alone
I have a boyfriend but that's it.
5 years ago I left behing all the people who were supposed to be friends to me, left the city and since I didnt really made new friends. What I want to say is that I developped my ''lonely'' side, I do stuff on my own and travelling is a good possibility. 

My bf don't want to travel for the moment and I really want to go back to New York before the end of the year. I don't think it's a bad thing to travel on our own. You can do and see what you want. You just need to put an extra care on security. 

A friend of mine went to India 3 years ago to met her bf who was there for work, but for a week she was alone and she did good. Right now she is back there, but to live. They decided to try it for a year or two. Rented a house, but her bf works a lot and most of the time she is alone at home and again she feels good about it.

As long as you feel secure for yourself, I don't think there's any problem. 

Where do you plan to go?
Come to Montreal


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 13, 2008)

I have done some genealogy and traveled to met very interesting people by myself.  It was exciting and scary to met some that you never met.  I have to say staring into someone's eyes that resembled my  own that were four decades older than me was truly an honor.  These people treated me as if they knew me all their life and stayed apart of my life until they past.    

I just wished that I had found them sooner and they felt the same.  Oh,  how we loved each other.


----------



## user79 (Mar 13, 2008)

I traveled for 10 months around Asia by myself. It was def one of the best things I ever did. I met so many interesting people and had such a great time, yes it can be tough at times but it's so much more rewarding. I backpacked around Europe with my best friend before that, and I enjoyed my solo trip way more! If you're up for a bit of a challenge, I say go for it. Depending where you go, it's really not an issue at all. Traveling alone forces you to make more of an effort to interact with strangers, a lot of people I met who traveled together as a couple or with buddies didn't interact nearly as much as I had done with locals or other travelers.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 14, 2008)

I travelled through all 48 lower US states by car or bus by myself on multiple occasions.  I have also backpacked through all of Western Europe and part of the east.  And I picked up and left everybody I know behind and moved to New Zealand last year.

I definitely recommend solo travel.  My next big trip will be around the world: I'm taking a couple of years off after I finish my MPH/PhD.


----------



## Willa (Mar 14, 2008)

A question i'm asking myself...

How can we travel cheaper?
I mean... I have tons of bills to pay
But I definatly would love to take a week or 2 to visit Usa, western Canada this summer... 

I was thinking about Couch Surfing but heard some negative comments about it


----------



## Melly44 (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats couch surfing ?


----------



## Willa (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melly44* 

 
_Whats couch surfing ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
CouchSurfing

You have a profile and ask people (on the site) if you can sleep on their couch for 1 or 2 nights. I've heard many good comments but also some weird stories so... 

Here in Montreal it's quite popular to do that, receive people

Some people's place are very popular too
I've read about a guy in NYC, lots of people ask him everyday!
He has to make a choice, and when you make your demand, you need to make it out of ordinary


----------



## Divinity (Mar 14, 2008)

A couple years ago I went to Spain, by myself, overseas for the first time.  I lived in Sevilla for 3 months to study flamenco dance.  I lived in an apartment, took classes, went to shows, explored the country.  Truth be told, the minute I got there I called my mom in tears and told her I was coming home.  I holed up in my apartment for two weeks and probably cried those two weeks straight every night after classes.  BUT I met people in my classes and at shows and before I knew it I was out at night and hanging out with some of the coolest people I met having the time of my life!  After that, I decided to backpack through Italy for a month.  I even saw Paris in between and there's nothing like a european train ride!  Seriously, it was the BEST experience of my life and no matter how scared or lonely I got, I became a better person for it, met some awesome people, made wonderful unforgettable memories, and learned so much!

A note for Italy, though: The Italian men are total perverts, so if you happen to be eating alone or walking alone in say, Florence, be prepared as they are persistant little buggers.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 15, 2008)

*i want to travel only about TWO hours away to see somebody alone but im still afraid. im not good with directions at all.*


----------



## frocher (Mar 15, 2008)

......


----------



## kaneda (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Where do you plan to go?
Come to Montreal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still thinking about it! lol.  Definatly, would love to do Canada, America (most), and really keen to go to Italy and Brazil.  However, I'm concerned about travelling to Italy and Brazil, as i don't speak the language, and my learning language skills aren't that impressive


----------



## kaneda (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Travelling Alone - additional question*

Thanks for the replies all! 

Another question - about the safety issue of being a girl and travelling alone.  

Based on what divinity said about italian men being pervs, generally, how safe did you all feel when you went travelling?  Both in speaking to new strangers and also in dealing with the natives (especially if you didn't speak the language)?


----------



## captodometer (Mar 15, 2008)

The area around the Trevi Fountain in Rome is notorious, but I don't think Italian men were all that bad. I had more problems with the Indian and Pakistani men who had moved to Europe: I got hassled by the ones who were looking for an American wife so they could get a green card!

You just have to be assertive; most unwanted attention that you receive from men will just be a nuisance more than anything else.  I never felt physically threatened anywhere I went.

And buy yourself a cheap ring that looks like a wedding band.  Wear it when you get tired of getting constantly hit on.  The media doesn't portray American and British women in a particularly good light: a lot of men think we're easy like the video bimbos they saw on MTV.  But most men in other countries will respect the institution of marriage.  You won't get hassled much if you appear to be married; the ring trick always worked for me.


----------



## clarisachase (Mar 15, 2008)

I have travelled alone a couple of times - once in my home country Australia and once to Fiji and both times were awesome. Although the first two days is really, really hard (sucksville) - after that I just kick myself in the butt and force myself to get out there and talk to people and have fun. You do have to make a bit of an effort, but once you open yourself up it becomes amazing.

I have never had anything but kindness along the way and the only time I felt unsafe was in Fiji, although it was two Aussie guys harassing me! I guess my point is, don't do anything on holidays you wouldn't do in your own home town (I once walked down a beach by myself at midnight - stupid), and trust your instincts. And don't think you're gonna be alone for long! You'll meet so many other "solo" travellers you'll be begging for time off


----------



## Divinity (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Travelling Alone - additional question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaneda* 

 
_Thanks for the replies all! 

Another question - about the safety issue of being a girl and travelling alone.  

Based on what divinity said about italian men being pervs, generally, how safe did you all feel when you went travelling?  Both in speaking to new strangers and also in dealing with the natives (especially if you didn't speak the language)?_

 

I actually felt totally safe and once assertive with potential pervs, they generally bugger off.  I had three years of high school spanish to go on, but found a phrase book to be helpful.  Italian is somewhat similar to spanish, but I found a lot of people speaking english in the cities, so I didn't have to worry.  As long as you try to speak the language, people are pretty cool.  You have to at least attempt to ask for what you want and if all else fails, point


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*i want to travel only about TWO hours away to see somebody alone but im still afraid. im not good with directions at all.*_

 

i thought i was the only one. ima chicken!! but i give props to ladies that do these solo trips.. thats awesome!!


----------



## zynthesky (Mar 16, 2008)

I went to Cuzco in Peru for almost a week, lol.  Does that count?  I was scared and had never traveled alone!  I have to admit there were times where I wished I was with friends, since I'm shy for the most part, so I didn't meet much people.  It was a great experience though, and a wonderful place.  I'm going back this year and hopefully I'll have to guts to go backpacking in other cities or countries nearby, who knows!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 17, 2008)

If you haven't already then I suggest you try shorter trips alone. Maybe just go out of town and stay overnight somewhere. That might be a good start to see if you can travel alone. 

I've done it a couple of times. Once in Australia and then when I went to China. Although technically maybe it was only for a few days when I was completely alone. In Australia I meet up with a travel companion. I meet him back home so I felt comfortable enough travelling with him. Just from my experience, as I consider myself an introvert and not extremely social when it comes to strangers. There were times when I felt lonely and missed the familiarity of family and friends to share moments with. 

When you travel alone your senses are heightened. You are more aware of everything around you. One time I meet a traveller on a ferry and we started chatting and then we headed for a bite to eat and drinks at a pub. He was nice enough and I enjoyed the company. Then he suggested we rent a car and drive up to the country/mountain next morning to see some famous landscape and then stay overnight there and my gut just told me it wasn't a good idea. When we were done he tried to go back to my hostel with me and I basically had to hop out of the cab so he wouldn't follow me back. I'm not trying to scare you but things like that happens.


----------



## bodybyvi (Feb 20, 2014)

When I alone went to Australia for traveling then this site http://freshnod.com/  is really informative and supportive for me and got their behaviors are really excellent. I will again love to visit Australia because of its beauty like as Sydney opera house, Sydney harbour bridge, bondi beach and national gallery of Victoria etc. No fear.Just, Go ahead.Best of Luck.


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

I always travel alone -- most of it trans-atlantic and yes, it can be scary at times.


----------

